

Docker releases version 0.2.0 - shykes
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.2.0-release-note%2C-April-25-2013

======
bryanh
You guys have fixed _every_ single frustration or oddity I experienced when
playing with docker just a week or two ago:

    
    
        * localhost access.
        * re-attaching to terminal.
        * set your own port.
    

Brilliant work guys!

~~~
shykes
Thanks :) Make sure to +1 requests that you want to see next, so we can
prioritize accordingly!

~~~
bryanh
Just did on the REST API suggestion! I noticed you mentioned a half-baked
proof of concept, if you decide to publish the branch I wouldn't mind hacking
on it. :-)

~~~
shykes
You mean like this? <https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/pull/432>

:)

------
steeve
"you can now choose between Debian, Ubuntu, Centos, Gentoo, Arch Linux and
Busybox as the base layer for building your containers."

Now this is great. Using this instead of VMs is a win.

~~~
yebyen
I will be pleased when Exherbo is added to the list.

(Although 90% of the fun I had with exherbo was struggling to get the systemd
in place, and that's nullified in a docker system since docker replaces init
to run a single process _other than_ init)

EDIT: I guess now I'm volunteering to try and put Exherbo on the list.

~~~
zokier
I thought that Exherbo was very diy-oriented distro with with the assumption
that users will package their own packages if the need arises.

~~~
yebyen
Yeah, so? If it's a monstrous undertaking just to get the system to first
boot, how does that help anyone? :)

I think that cave is just as useful without init, and I think that most people
who want to package something in paludis are not going to be having boot
dependencies (on average I would guess at least 50% of apps are not services.
I don't have any hard statistics and that number could be high or low.)

------
pepijndevos
I've been thinking about "dockerizing" my application. How do I "get in touch"
about that?

[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.2.0-release...](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.2.0-release-
note%2C-April-25-2013#dockerize-your-app)

~~~
shykes
You can join the irc channel, or send a message on the google group, or create
an issue on github to describe your use case and ask for advice, or even just
email me at solomon@dotcloud.com. Or you if you happen to be in San Francisco
on May 2nd, you can drop by the dotCloud HQ for the Docker hack day.

------
SEJeff
Is there ever a chance to not require aufs? I'd like to use docker on Fedora
and maybe even CentOS for fun (managing various containers for some open sauce
stuff I maintain), but would prefer to do it without needing aufs.

~~~
shykes
We're seriously looking into btrfs/zfs/qcow etc. Not 100% sure how to get
multi-layered mounts and easy export of changes as tarballs.. Hard to beat
aufs on those fronts. But we need to make it easier to install on redhat-land,
one way or the other.

I encourage you to +1 the relevant issues so we can prioritize!

------
StavrosK
Hmm, I want to try it out now, but checking out the repo gives me a bunch of
files. Why do I need Vagrant/VirtualBox for this? I thought the whole point
was that I would use it to replace VBox?

~~~
shykes
You don't _need_ virtualbox or vagrant, but you do need a Linux machine. So if
you are running a Mac or Windows machine, Virtualbox/vagrant is a convenient
way to get a linux machine up and running.

Docker itself is just one binary. Here are instructions to get started:
<http://docker.io/gettingstarted>

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks, I realized that later (I just cded into the dir and built it). I got
some errors after downloading the image, however. I assume it's because I'm on
the 3.5 kernel rather than 3.8.

~~~
shykes
What kind of errors? On kernel < 3.8 docker will print a warning because of a
known kernel bug. You may or may not hit the bug on 3.5 depending on your
hardware configuration. If you do, you'll know: the kernel will panic ;)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, it wasn't a kernel panic, thankfully :) I closed the window now, but,
after downloading the image, I got some errors like "improper file
permissions" and "bsdtar exiting".

Sorry I can't provide the exact errors, but if I run it it has to download the
entire thing again.

~~~
teraflop
Are you using btrfs, by any chance? Docker currently doesn't support it:
<https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/339>

~~~
StavrosK
That'd be it! Thanks, although it's too bad I can't use docker.

------
sylvinus
Congrats!

We couldn't be happier to have Solomon as a speaker at our conference in Paris
on June 7: <http://dotscale.eu>

See you there :-)

------
andyl
Does anyone know if Docker runs on a 32-bit ubuntu host?

~~~
shykes
Not yet... We're sticking to x86_64 for now to maintain focus. Once we've
nailed the experience on 1 arch we will extend to more.

~~~
auxbuss
Awesome work, Solomon & team. Just to add that I have a bunch of 32-bit that
this I would love to use this on. Looks like a potential game-changer, imo.
Thanks so much for sharing.

------
shykes
Hey everyone, as usual thanks for the great feedback. If you want to keep
talking I encourage you to drop by our IRC channel - #docker@freenode.

------
epo
So, what is Docker and why should we care about a 0.x release? Yes, I looked
at the link and no, I was not much the wiser, something to do with
virtualization perhaps?

~~~
shykes
If you click on the project name at the top of the page, you'll find a README
which starts with:

 _Docker complements LXC with a high-level API which operates at the process
level. It runs unix processes with strong guarantees of isolation and
repeatability across servers.

Docker is a great building block for automating distributed systems: large-
scale web deployments, database clusters, continuous deployment systems,
private PaaS, service-oriented architectures, etc._

~~~
andrewflnr
For a lot of people that's not terribly helpful. Before I heard of Docker I
had never heard of LXC.

Maybe, "Docker is a system for creating and deploying self-contained
application packages for Linux," except I'm pretty sure "application package"
is the wrong phrase. But that's the gist of why it's interesting, IMHO.

~~~
shykes
I agree the wording is not super approachable. We have plans to change that :)

~~~
lucajona
I found your 5-minute video at docker.io much easier to understand—great
presentation!

------
gcr
Can I use this on arch without rebuilding a new kernel yet?

~~~
shykes
I haven't tried personally, but here are the latest instructions:
<http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/installation/archlinux/>

